# Potty Question



## maltesegirl (Jun 30, 2007)

So I have a little girl thats going on 8 months. She is crate trained but Im trying to get her to be able to sleep on the bed as my male does. However, every time I let her sleep on the bed she pees! I know she can hold it, so why is she doing this??????


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Do you try to make sure she goes before bed? 

In our case, the last thing we do before bed is go outside. I stand out there in the freezing cold, telling my 2 to 'go toilet'. They both normally go as they know thats the routine before bed. If they don't go, Harley has no hesitation in waking me up in the middle of the night to get me to open the door.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Do you try to make sure she goes before bed?
> 
> In our case, the last thing we do before bed is go outside. I stand out there in the freezing cold, telling my 2 to 'go toilet'. They both normally go as they know thats the routine before bed. If they don't go, Harley has no hesitation in waking me up in the middle of the night to get me to open the door.
> 
> ...


That's what I'd do--make sure she goes before you go to bed. 

When she's not in the crate does she go inside the house in any other locations ever? If so, I wouldn't consider her housebroken yet. Also maybe let her have access to the bed when it's NOT bedtime and if she tries to go tell her NO and put her where she normally goes--so that she'll know the bed isn't a place to potty.


----------



## maltesegirl (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone. Camfam, no she doesnt potty any where else in the house...just the bed lol! And to both of you...I think its a great idea to make sure they go potty before bed....honestly I dont really do that....our routine is kinda like this. At dinner time I let them out to run in the back then let them in to potty. So I guess I dont know for sure if they have gone or not. Im just not used to the whole puppy thing again....my male is much older and was way easy to potty train. My boyfriend and I are actually trying to train them to go in this litterobox outside....maybe she thinks the bed is one huge litterbox...lol....I know that sounds funny, its a litterbox for dogs though, not cats


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> Do you try to make sure she goes before bed?
> 
> In our case, the last thing we do before bed is go outside. I stand out there in the freezing cold, telling my 2 to 'go toilet'. They both normally go as they know thats the routine before bed. If they don't go, Harley has no hesitation in waking me up in the middle of the night to get me to open the door.
> 
> ...


That is our routine exactly, except they never get up in the night, they are both too lazy. Murphy isnt fully house trained yet, but since the first night I got him he has slept in my bed and held it all night.


----------

